# Air Handler wiring question



## drewdin (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm connecting the wires to the Air Handler in the Attic, i was told that I need a disconnect and there is only a 1/2" knockout on the top of the AHU. The disconnect i purchased will mount to the outside of the unit but what about the wire. 

Do i need to run it in conduit between the disconnect and the AHU? do I need to run it in conduit to the disconnect and then to the AHU, can I just run the wire into the disconnect and then into the AHU without the conduit?

I just want to make sure I do it right, thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Apr 24, 2013)

There are 2 approaches to this.
1. run the wire into the disconnect and then run out of the disconnect to the AHU.  Using "sealtite" conduit will make the job much easier for a non-electrician.
2. mount the disconnect on the AHU and drill a hole in through the back of the disconnect & AHU.  Install a "chase" nipple between the two and then run your wires into the disconnect and out the back of the disconnect into the AHU.
However, given the area where it is being installed, I do not believe conduit is a requirement.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 24, 2013)

The "sealtite" is also called "Liquid-tight"  ...  it is flexible, so any vibration is not going to compromise the connection  ...  just remember to put connectors in the boxes to prevent wires from touching sharp edges.


----------



## drewdin (Apr 24, 2013)

do they sell sealtite at the big box stores? I think i only need a right angle piece to connect the AHU to the disconnect.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...ENT_ID&langId=-1&storeId=10051&searchNav=true


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 25, 2013)

Actually, this is what you seem to want:
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&searchNav=true#/?1z117wv=1z117wv&c=1


----------



## drewdin (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the links, i was looking in Lowes today and they didnt have much. I took some pictures so you can see what im working with. 

I am trying to decide the best location for the disconnect, any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## drewdin (Apr 25, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> Actually, this is what you seem to want:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&searchNav=true#/?1z117wv=1z117wv&c=1




How does the liquidetight connect? which fittings should i use? Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Apr 26, 2013)

You will want to install the disconnect within reach of the AHU and where it is easily accessible.
They make several types of sealtite connections and they are pretty much straightforward as to how they connect.


----------



## drewdin (May 3, 2013)

Here's the finished project, any suggestions or modifications I should make? Thanks


----------



## drewdin (Sep 2, 2013)

ok, i think i messed up here. I only used a two wire and ground 20 amp cable(Black, white and copper). I think i needed a three wire cable (Black, white, red and copper) but its a little late as everything has been closed up. 

I know its a little vague but Im guessing i needed the three wire correct? Thanks


----------

